

Effective Emacs (2005) - fjk
https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/effective-emacs

======
nmcfarl
I read this in 2005 - it was good then - and surprisingly it holds it’s value
today. There are a tonne of other new things you can do to make things in
emacs better these days.

But what should you start with? This!

~~~
fjk
Thanks for the comment! I'm fairly new to Emacs (~3 months) and I found this
article to be very helpful

